# Fake Saltwater Tank... Help Plz



## AdamOSU21 (Jun 23, 2004)

I need advise on what I can use to make a fake saltwater tank... I have a 55 gal and I am planning on putting white sand on the bottom with some plastic coral. All I need is to get the fish now so what should I get? I want color. I really like the looks of the figure eight puffers. I know there breckish water but I hear they can live in fresh. Are there any other breckish fish like these that can survive in fresh? Also does anyone know any colorful fish that are compatible with puffers? I want tropical fish that look most like saltwater. The more unusual the better... Feel free to throw in your own 2-cents and "create" me a possible tank. Thanks to those who help.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rainbow fish are colorful
rams ,neons


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats easy, get a tank of malawi cichlids. Add loads of rocks to form caves but i'm not sure if they are compatible with puffers.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

This is a typical malawi, they come in almost every colour.
(ignore the copyright








)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

discus are one of the most colorful freshwater fish you can own. with them you could mix rainbows, tetras, and other peaceful community fish









make sure you research these fish very well if you do get them.


----------



## AdamOSU21 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have thought about africans before but I wanted something that looks a little more unusual and colorful like the F8 puffer. Does anyone know of any fish similar to this that could be compatible? Would a knife fish, butterfly fish, elephant nose, neon, etc. be compatible with it? Another question is could I throw in one of those blue lobsters in my tank or will the F8 kill it b/c I know F8's eat snails. Also I would like a more agressive fish, I know discus are beautiful but they are almost too tame if you know what I mean. Any other sugggestions?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i thought you wanted the TANK to look saltwater, like a malawi setup, nevermind. Your real question is what are some cool and unusual fish i can keep in a 55g.
If you want unusual fish go for the bumble bee goby. They are alot like a puffer so should be compatible. They are one of my favourites. Half beaks are unusual too. Archer fish are good too but if ou want a saltwater fish get a freshwater moray eel or just a fire bellied eel. It will eat small fish so only get one if you decide to get fish bigger than neons.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

heres a pic of a bumble bee goby.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Africans..everyone thinks my convicts are sw....

This is my 1000th post!


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

to me that bumble bee looks like a salt water fish


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I think the bumblebee is brackish.......


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Go with african cichlids.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

the african cichlids forfill everything you stated, colourful and unusual and the tank setup looks like a marine one. At my lfs they have a nice setup and had to put up a sign saying 'these are freshwater and easy to care for, not saltwater' or something like that.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this is a figure eight puffer


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

and this is an eyebiter malawi (i have one and he is awesome) personally i think this is one of the nicest looking fw fish, especially when the light catches them. I also think it looks like a marine fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Puffers can be kept in freshwater in the sense that it won't cause them to immediately die, but they won't be healthy, happy, or grow to full size. The same thing goes for freswhater morays and almost all fish that are brackish that people insist on keeping in freshwater because they're too damn lazy to spend 4 dollars on aquarium salt and 15 bucks on the equipment to measure the salt content of your water.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

I think an African cichlid tank looks very similar to a marine tank. This one is a Mbuna:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

some people just don't know what they want...


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

speaking of fake things i saw a fish tank with pictures of fish in it on ebay and the seller said that it that you should buy it cuz its easy 2 take care of and requires no electricity, food, or water


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

im gonna get magma,comett,and suckshon a fake sw with black sand and cup corals so when people come to my house theyll think that their salties


----------

